# Paniermehl herstellen !



## Bobster (3. Oktober 2011)

Wer benutzt welches technische Hilfsmittel um aus getrockneten Brötchen oder Brot, Paniermehl herzustellen ?

Es fallen regelmässig einige Tragetaschen steinhartes und knochentrockenes Brot und Brötchen an.

A) Reibe
'hab ich bis jetzt zum Unmut meiner Fingerkuppen benutzt.

B) Kaffeemühle ?
Brot zerstückeln und zermahlen ?
Hat das schon jemand gemacht ?

Was gibt der Markt sonst noch so her ?
Hat jemand ein spezial Verfahren oder ein techn. Gerät
für diesen Zweck umgebaut ?

Danke für einige Tips

|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Ich habe mir dafür 'ne handbetriebene Gemüseschnitzelmaschine/Kartoffelreibe bei Ebay ersteigert, aus'm ehemaligen Arbeitern- u. Bauernstaat.
Kannst du billig ersteigern, ist stabil, vielseitig, leicht zu reinigen, unabhängig von Strom.#6
So eine:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/DDR-VEB-Brun...347953982?pt=DDR_Ostalgie&hash=item48422df73e


----------



## gründler (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Moin

Entweder Futtermühlen,Küchenmaschinen.

Oder nen alter trick den ich ende der 70er regelmässig miterlebt habe (Vater Opa System).

Betonmischer nehmen,dicke runde Steine rein (Flußsteine,gibs auch im Baumarkt),dann Brötchen...etc.rein und Mischer auf Stufe 2 stellen,und nach ner guten halben stunde hast du feinstes Paniermehl.

Am besten geht es wenn im Betonmischer die Schaufeln rausgeflext werden,also ne komplett blanke Mischertrommel,so mahlen die Steine besser.


lg


----------



## Bobster (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

@Gründler
Dein Tip mit der Betonmischmaschine ist sicherlich 
für den Profi interessant #6
-Ich dürfte dann samt Betonmischmaschine 
direkt ausziehen :q

Ansonsten scheint mir der Tip mit der Futtermühle/reibe
schon interessanter.......|kopfkrat

@sensitivfischer
Die VEB Kartoffelreibe/Gemüseschnitzler würde - in einer soliden, durchaus gebrauchten Form - in Frage kommen...
ja, ja wenn nicht überall der "Holzpfropfen" , zum drücken fehlen würde |evil:

Naja, mal abwarten was noch die Tage reinkommt....

Danke


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Solche Stopfer kriegst du, aus hochfestem abriestabilem Kunststoff, in jedem Metzgereibedarf und in allen Formaten zu kaufen, oder einfach aus Buchenholzselbermachen.

Ich geb die steinharten Semmeln einfach in einen Stoffbeutel, dann kriegen sie es derbe mit dem Fleischklopfer und anschließend kommen sie in meine Angel-Moulinette, mit der ich alles zerkleinere, was man so zum Angeln kleinmachen muss.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...
> Die VEB Kartoffelreibe/Gemüseschnitzler würde - in einer soliden, durchaus gebrauchten Form - in Frage kommen...
> ja, ja wenn nicht überall der "Holzpfropfen" , zum drücken fehlen würde....



Da fehlt nirgends der Holzpfropfen, das Gerät kommt konstruktionsbedingt, ohne aus.
Gedrückt wird mit dem Hebel an der Maschine, der eigens dafür da ist, funktioniert astrein.
Mit dem Maschinchen hast du im handumdrehen ein paar Kilo Brötchen und Brot durch gejagt.
Als netter Nebeneffekt hast du ein bißchen Workout für die Ärmchen gemacht.:q


----------



## AAlfänger (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Moin,moin
Ich nehme immer einen Einhandpürierer, da ist auch ein Behälter mit Schnitzelmesser bei. Brötchen oder Brot in Stücke schlagen und denn rein damit und bestes Paniermehl kommt raus. Für kleines Geld gibt es die schon Bei Zimmermann!

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:#6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Ich hab eine Mahlkönig EK im Gebrauch, allerdings eine alte aus dem Laden meiner Schwiegereltern:q:q

Die frisst alles, auch steinhartes Frolic. Allerdings hat sie einen Nachteil: die kleine Einfüllöffnung...
Deswegen muß man das Mahlgut vor dem trocken schon in kleine Würfel schneiden.

Die alten Modelle kann man des öfteren in der Bucht ersteigern oder man klappert die "normalen" örtlichen Bäckereien ab...


----------



## rokaroyal (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Ich habe bisher alles mit dem fleichwolf kleingemacht,und funktioniert auch wunderbar.gibt es sogar elektrisch damit brauchste nicht mal mehr kurbeln.einfach klasse die dinger!:vik:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Ein Fleischwolf hat sogar den Vorteil das man unterscheidliche Körnungen mahlen kann insofern man die unterschiedlichen Scheiben hat.
Meistens sind sogar bei den ganz günstigen F.-wölfen mehrere davon im Set enthalten.


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Betonmischer zu groß???
Dachte da an deine mehreren tüten mit brot...:vik:

Aber versteh dat schon,kommt ja nicht jeder vom Hof wohnt aufn Land und hat Platz...etc.

Dann guck mal bei Siepmann.de unter Füttermühlen Saatmühlen....da findest du ne Gußmühle (Handbetrieb) um 50€,die hab ich auch.Nur must du da wohl vorher die Brötchen zerkleinern sonst passen die nicht in die förderschnecke von der Mühle.
Ansonsten frißt die alles,Frolic Hanf Mais......Nachteil: geht bei großen mengen in die Arme das ständige gekurbel,Vorteil: trainiet die Armmukies und brauchst net in ne Mukiebude rennen.

|wavey:


----------



## Endmin (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Wir haben dafür einen Thermomix, klasse Teil :m
häckselt alles klein was man reinschmeißt!
Wird aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer sein um es extra dafür zu kaufen, aber brauchen kann man es immer! #6


----------



## steven96 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*



Endmin schrieb:


> Wir haben dafür einen Thermomix, klasse Teil :m
> häckselt alles klein was man reinschmeißt!
> Wird aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer sein um es extra dafür zu kaufen, aber brauchen kann man es immer! #6


  supper ding kenn ich auch und nutze es oft


----------



## Bobster (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Danke für all die Tips und Ratschläge |wavey:

Pers. werde ich mich konservativ auf "Handbetrieb"
beschränken und hab da 1-2 Geräte Dank Eurer Hilfe
zur Entscheidung.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Danke für all die Tips und Ratschläge |wavey:
> 
> Pers. werde ich mich konservativ auf "Handbetrieb"
> beschränken und hab da 1-2 Geräte Dank Eurer Hilfe
> zur Entscheidung.



Na das ist doch was für unseren FF,oder? #6


----------



## Micha85 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Paniermehl herstellen !*

Derweil meine Frau auf Tupperware abfährt (aufgrund ihrer letzten Entgleisung bekommt sie vor jeder "Party" eine Budgetgrenze vorgegeben) benutze ich -wenn ich das Zeug denn mal selber mache- das hier: http://www.tupperware.de/produktwelt/d-150-quick-chef-3 

In erster linie jage ich da alerdings Zwiebeln durch. Spart ne menge Tränen q) und mein Bruder Raspelt da sogar Käse mit. (Seine Frau steht auch auf das Zeug, muss wohl am fehlenden Y-Chromosom liegen oder so)


----------

